# SI Mag v4's are being dis-continued



## Electrodynamic

You read correctly. The v4's are being dis-continued for a plethora of reasons. We will not comment any further except to say that once they are sold out, they will remain sold out for at least a couple of years.


----------



## bass_lover1

Huh? I'm confused.


----------



## Megalomaniac

bass_lover1 said:


> Huh? I'm confused.


He said he cant comment any further. But I do wonder about the warranties...


----------



## alxmlr789

Sucks, never got to try one out.


----------



## Boostedrex

So you finally decided to go through with this huh. Well hell. At least I have one for posterity's sake.


----------



## bass_lover1

Megalomaniac said:


> He said he cant comment any further. But I do wonder about the warranties...


I know, that's why I'm confused. 

I did want to try one of these some time down the road, guess I'll only be able to do that by buying used.


----------



## Electrodynamic

We've only had four drivers in for warranty and out of those four only two of them were covered under our warranty. The other two were blatantly abused. But irregardless we have drivers set aside for future legitimate warranty issues.


----------



## bose301s

Electrodynamic said:


> We've only had four drivers in for warranty and out of those four only two of them were covered under our warranty. The other two were blatantly abused. But irregardless we have drivers set aside for future legitimate warranty issues.


irregardless in not a word Nick!!


----------



## Electrodynamic

bose301s said:


> irregardless in not a word Nick!!


Even though its validity as a word is controversial I still use it!


----------



## jdc753

Dang just read the newsletter and had to go snooping for more info. Sucks to hear, I really enjoy my mag, shame no others will be produced. I would really love to know why but I am sure that its with good reason, hope all is well Nick and keep up the good work.


----------



## bose301s

Electrodynamic said:


> Even though its validity as a word is controversial I still use it!


Haha. Anyway, this is too bad, great drivers, great service, but I agree with your reasons. I have seen all of them too and have been getting sick of dealing with them myself.


----------



## BCF150

Is it just the Mag v4's or the BM's also? Just curious as I noticed your website ordering is down.


----------



## Electrodynamic

We're not going out of business, we're just not going to make/sell any more Mag v4's. PS: Our web guy was supposed to leave ordering open until the end of business day tomorrow. I sent him an email asking him to open it up again for ~17 more hours.

Once the BM's come out, ordering will open up on our web site again.


----------



## bose301s

BCF150 said:


> Is it just the Mag v4's or the BM's also? Just curious as I noticed your website ordering is down.


Only the Mags, the BMs are still on track to be released at some point.


----------



## mvw2

Electrodynamic said:


> You read correctly. The v4's are being dis-continued for a plethora of reasons. We will not comment any further except to say that once they are sold out, they will remain sold out for at least a couple of years.


A shame but at least you intend to have them come back. I can only assume it's part manufacture, build house (not sure if you do in house), material cost, or whatever, but I hope it sorts out with time. It does seem odd to simply remove a good product from the market, but at least it's not permanent.

irregardless, me too...and I get yelled at for it too. :laugh:


----------



## 1sashenka

Will there be a Mag v5?


----------



## subwoofery

My question is the following: 
Is the BM mkIII a better woofer (SQ wise) than the Mag with an even shallower depth making it the new Top of the Range for SI? 
If yes, I can understand your move about leaving the Mag out for a while... 

Can you answer this one Nick? Please... 
Kelvin


----------



## Electrodynamic

subwoofery said:


> My question is the following:
> Is the BM mkIII a better woofer (SQ wise) than the Mag with an even shallower depth making it the new Top of the Range for SI?
> If yes, I can understand your move about leaving the Mag out for a while...
> 
> Can you answer this one Nick? Please...
> Kelvin


It's a toss up. Especially seeing how other people perceive low-distortion drivers to standard drivers. The BM is going to be a great driver all-around. It just so happens to have a tiny mounting depth.

Personally, no. I like the Mag v4 better than the BM mkII. However, when the BM mkIII comes out I'll probably run 4 of them in my car as compared to the two Mag v4's that are in there now. 

Here is what I posted over on ca.com: 



> To be honest, in the past few years the industry has gone down an alley I never thought it would have. People say they want the ultimate in sound quality, low-distortion, moderate (I say moderate on this board but would have said "high'ish" on any other board ) power handling drivers, but when they listen to them and they can't 'hear' the sub behind them they don't like it. The ability of a subwoofer to blend with your front stage effortlessly is what a true SQ subwoofer should be able to do without breaking a sweat.
> 
> We have sold a LOT of drivers from the DIYMA forum alone and a good bit from this forum and other forums. However, when you build a driver that handles more than 500 watts, it better be able to take 1400+, and not sound like total crap and that is it. And that's all I'm going to say (even saying that was/is a stretch and I'll probably get executed for it later). Again, the reason for me pulling the plug was not sales or profit related. I know it sounds odd, but I value other things over just making products that sell the most.


----------



## monkeybutt

Hmm, I smell TM tech problems, but I have a bit of a cold. This is truly sad as this is a superb sounding sub. It immerses itself so well in a system that you forget about 'pieces' and can focus on the music. More sad is that folks will only have a few more hours to get one.


----------



## subwoofery

Thank you Sir... 


Electrodynamic said:


> To be honest, in the past few years the industry has gone down an alley I never thought it would have. People say they want the ultimate in sound quality, low-distortion, moderate (I say moderate on this board but would have said "high'ish" on any other board ) power handling drivers, but when they listen to them and they can't 'hear' the sub behind them they don't like it. The ability of a subwoofer to blend with your front stage effortlessly is what a true SQ subwoofer should be able to do without breaking a sweat.
> 
> We have sold a LOT of drivers from the DIYMA forum alone and a good bit from this forum and other forums. However, when you build a driver that handles more than 500 watts, it better be able to take 1400+, and not sound like total crap and that is it. And that's all I'm going to say (even saying that was/is a stretch and I'll probably get executed for it later). Again, the reason for me pulling the plug was not sales or profit related. I know it sounds odd, but I value other things over just making products that sell the most.


I understand what you mean about the Mag being able to "disappear". I sometimes feel like I don't have enough bass when listenning to Live recordings  

However, having the illusion that my midbass goes down to 30hz is a really GREAT FEELING!!!!! 

Thanks Nick for your hard work, for your support, (for the free sub ), and all the best with your future move in the industry... 

Kelvin


----------



## James Bang

give us the real deal. They were selling like ***** in jail, but "people don't like not hearing a sub behind them". WTF?!


----------



## F1Audio

You quoted it exactly wrong.


----------



## vageta

Damn that's sad news. I destroyed my DIYMA 12 but loved the dissappearing act it played. Moved on to a pair of 13w6v2's but was seriously considering selling them and upgrading to a pair of Mags. The JL's do ok but they don't dissappear as much as the DIYMA 12 and figured a pair of Mags would have plenty of output.


----------



## JediMentality

That is sad to hear. I was seriously going and and forth about buying a Mag because my stuff wasn't selling, but, thankfully, I still ended up buying one a week ago. But it does suck cause I was leaving the option open to buy another if I found that the one was not enough for me. Now I may have to buy one used for like $400 ...


----------



## Boostedrex

How many Mag's are actually left in stock anyway Nick? Just curious as to how long some people have before they "have" to pull the trigger on one.

Zach


----------



## Electrodynamic

Boostedrex said:


> How many Mag's are actually left in stock anyway Nick? Just curious as to how long some people have before they "have" to pull the trigger on one.
> 
> Zach


We have a few handful's left (less than 20). Nothing major though. We'll take orders via the phone for a few days and that's it.


----------



## Slusbe

Whats the number? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## 94VG30DE

After 10 seconds on the site: 

Phone: (8 8 8 ) 8 2 1 - 9 0 6 6

Mailing Address:
1 9 7 0 6 One Norman Blvd #1 6 0
Cornelius, NC 2 8 0 3 1


----------



## Slusbe

sigh. I guess you have better eyes than I do. Now I just look like an ass.

Anyway, thanks


----------



## Electrodynamic

FYI: We will be closed tomorrow through Sunday for a little vacation (when I'm not there, the shop isn't open). We will re-open next week under normal business hours, which are M-F 9AM to 4:30 PM.


----------



## Boostedrex

So the possibility of a Mag v5 later down the road is still there right Nick? Maybe a neo motor version of what's currently available? That would be pretty sweet. Especially if you put the copper accents on it that you had mentioned in the past.


----------



## Electrodynamic

That's always an option. Re-vamping the Mag is always a possibility. It might be a year or so down the road, but just because we're not making the v4's anymore doesn't mean that we aren't working on other things.  

PS: The driver that Zach is referring to was going to be the v5: copper accents where it has chrome now (binding posts, etching on the back of the basket, the entire motor, etc) and a few other really neat tricks that I won't disclose right now. We can do neo though and up the ante a little bit for the v5.


----------



## Boostedrex

Thanks for the quick reply Nick. I still say that you need to design/make a dedicated midbass driver. Preferrably in the 8" variety.


----------



## AAAAAAA

I say make it a 6.5 or 7 as more people could use em... especially if they could perform close to an 8.


----------



## 94VG30DE

Slusbe said:


> sigh. I guess you have better eyes than I do. Now I just look like an ass.
> 
> Anyway, thanks


haha, it's ok, as I had one of those moments just this morning.  Here to help. ;-) 

Nick - 

A neo version would be pretty sweet so that I could continue to pretend I'm "saving weight" on my currently-overweight sports car while still sounding good. That's one of the "reasons" I tell myself I went with a 10" sub


----------



## James Bang

Boostedrex said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Nick. I still say that you need to design/make a dedicated midbass driver. Preferrably in the 8" variety.


:laugh: Zach. you troll!


----------



## Boostedrex

How am I trolling? I've been bugging Nick to make me a midbass driver for almost a year now. I have 6 subs at my house with 2 BM's coming as soon as they're released. Now I need to add to my midbass collection.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Boostedrex said:


> How am I trolling? I've been bugging Nick to make me a midbass driver for almost a year now. I have 6 subs at my house with 2 BM's coming as soon as they're released. Now I need to add to my midbass collection.


the mag is a midbass, plays to 500hz


----------



## Boostedrex

Megalomaniac said:


> the mag is a midbass, plays to 500hz


True, it will play quite high. But I don't need my midbass drivers to reach down to subbass frequencies. That and a 12" in the doors would be pretty tough. I am looking forward to getting my Mag v4 installed in my convertible. That's gonna be a rockin' setup!


----------



## Megalomaniac

you missed out on the scans that were on sale for $120 each


----------



## bose301s

Megalomaniac said:


> you missed out on the scans that were on sale for $120 each


I wish I would have known about that too, would have been nice.


----------



## Boostedrex

Megalomaniac said:


> you missed out on the scans that were on sale for $120 each


I didn't miss them. Not if you're talking about the SS 18S's that were on sale at Madisound. I'm using 8" midbass drivers now. I'm kind of stuck with that size since I have already built sealed fiberglass enclosures onto my doors that fit 8's.


----------



## invinsible

There are many people who are still looking to buy the Mag V4, why would you wanna discontinue. Some how it makes me believe the SI BM would do better job than the MAG v4 as it would do the disappearing act. 

Nick you mention that you would replace your SI Mag with 4 SI BM. Does that mean the low end response on it will not be as good as the MAG ? How low could the BM get to ? 

Thanks.


----------



## circa40

I thought the Mag v4s were a hot seller? Headed in a different direction? Something else replacing it?






James Bang said:


> give us the real deal. They were selling like ***** in jail, but "people don't like not hearing a sub behind them". WTF?!


Quote material


----------



## capnxtreme

James Bang said:


> give us the real deal. They were selling like ***** in jail, but "people don't like not hearing a sub behind them". WTF?!


Yes, WTF indeed.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I'm not stopping the Mag v4 just because of the BM at all. I never said that. You can believe what you want, but I've already given one of the reason's why in this post on the first page. I never said I wasn't working on a v5 either for release at a later date.  

I'm going to use the BM's because of their depth, that's it. I can fit 4 of them in the space I can fit 2 Mag's. They sound really good, play deep (down to 20 hz in a car is easy for a single BM), and handle a moderate amount of power. I still love the way the v4's sound and I'll always have a few to use if/when I want to use them just like I have spares of every version and size of the Mag on hand just in case I want to use them. Jake from Sundown still uses his Mag v4 in his daily driver because he likes it so much. The v4 is an incredibly clean driver. I'm just stopping production to focus on a few other things (one - not all - of which is the BM).


----------



## James Bang

circa40 said:


> I thought the Mag v4s were a hot seller? Headed in a different direction? Something else replacing it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote material





capnxtreme said:


> Yes, WTF indeed.


yeah, still no real explanation. 

All of this makes no sense. 

You're making it seem like he's discontinuing it because people aren't appreciating the sub as much as they should. Sounds damn arrogant. If it's really all that great, then you should stand by your product instead of making some silly generalizations about people not liking "not hearing a sub behind them," as if your SQ sub is on another level that people can't understand. If peolpe aren't liking them, why are the selling like hotcakes? mmmm..... hotcakes. 

If the BM gets released and is better than the v4, however it may be, then it would be just silly to have the "baby mag" better than the mag.


----------



## capnxtreme

I think I've read between the lines and figured it out now: Your goal was to create a massive forum boner (since you don't care about the $) with the "sub with the most SQ", but you have sadly realized that the elusive forum boner does not follow the essque path of enlightenment, and therefore, discouraged at the possibility of creating both boners and enlightenment, you have stumbled back into your crave to conjure up something more bonerworthy.


----------



## qpwoeiruty999

I was definitely going to buy 1 or 2 for my setup in the next few months...
Really hope that your decision changes.


----------



## subwoofery

I just don't understand people bashing anyones post just because they have used "1" word (or phrasing) and take it out of context. 
Seems like some people just spend their time doing this... Makes them smile. 

I don't get it... ohh well... 

Kelvin


----------



## capnxtreme

Huh? Did you accidentally post in the wrong thread or something?


----------



## Megalomaniac

James Bang said:


> yeah, *still no real explanation.
> 
> All of this makes no sense. *
> 
> You're making it seem like he's discontinuing it because people aren't appreciating the sub as much as they should. Sounds damn arrogant. If it's really all that great, then you should stand by your product instead of making some silly generalizations about people not liking "not hearing a sub behind them," as if your SQ sub is on another level that people can't understand. If peolpe aren't liking them, why are the selling like hotcakes? mmmm..... hotcakes.
> 
> If the BM gets released and is better than the v4, however it may be, then it would be just silly to have the "baby mag" better than the mag.


His newsletter made no sense either...to me at least


----------



## jbowers

Definitely depressing news...I was a few weeks away from pulling the trigger on a pair of Mags.


----------



## subwoofery

capnxtreme said:


> Huh? Did you accidentally post in the wrong thread or something?





James Bang said:


> yeah, still no real explanation.
> 
> All of this makes no sense.
> 
> You're making it seem like he's discontinuing it because people aren't appreciating the sub as much as they should. Sounds damn arrogant. If it's really all that great, then you should stand by your product instead of making some silly generalizations about people not liking "not hearing a sub behind them," as if your SQ sub is on another level that people can't understand. If peolpe aren't liking them, why are the selling like hotcakes? mmmm..... hotcakes.
> 
> If the BM gets released and is better than the v4, however it may be, then it would be just silly to have the "baby mag" better than the mag.


Just quoting James Bang for reference. I'm sure Nick did not mean to discriminate anyone with his post but apparently, when he said people didn't like not hearing the sub might actually be true... 
He must have received tons of e-mails regarding this. 

I myself have a Mag v.4 and sometimes I feel like buying another one coz I kinda "miss" hearing the sub. It's true. It gets loud enough but it doesn't stump you in the back or drown sound to itself. 

Sorry if you don't understand all I'm saying but my native language is french. 

Kelvin


----------



## capnxtreme

Sorry, that makes sense.


----------



## snaimpally

I didn't really understand the idea that a top notch SQ sub disappears until I got my Morel Ultimo 12. I hooked it up, ran auto eq and ta, and got in the car and, huh? Did I not hook it up? It didn't sound like it was working. 

I think the real problem is that people hear "tubby" sounding subs with an exaggerated/slow response and then think that is what a "good" sub sounds like. With the Ultimo, I can reverse the polarity and its still transparent.


----------



## 1sashenka

snaimpally said:


> I didn't really understand the idea that a top notch SQ sub disappears until I got my Morel Ultimo 12. I hooked it up, ran auto eq and ta, and got in the car and, huh? Did I not hook it up? It didn't sound like it was working.
> 
> I think the real problem is that people hear "tubby" sounding subs with an exaggerated/slow response and then think that is what a "good" sub sounds like. With the Ultimo, I can reverse the polarity and its still transparent.


I get the same thing with my Nobelium subs.


----------



## bose301s

snaimpally said:


> I didn't really understand the idea that a top notch SQ sub disappears until I got my Morel Ultimo 12. I hooked it up, ran auto eq and ta, and got in the car and, huh? Did I not hook it up? It didn't sound like it was working.
> 
> I think the real problem is that people hear "tubby" sounding subs with an exaggerated/slow response and then think that is what a "good" sub sounds like. With the Ultimo, I can reverse the polarity and its still transparent.


Exactly what I get with my Mag.


----------



## jrouter76

James Bang said:


> yeah, still no real explanation.
> 
> All of this makes no sense.
> 
> You're making it seem like he's discontinuing it because people aren't appreciating the sub as much as they should. Sounds damn arrogant. If it's really all that great, then you should stand by your product instead of making some silly generalizations about people not liking "not hearing a sub behind them," as if your SQ sub is on another level that people can't understand. If peolpe aren't liking them, why are the selling like hotcakes? mmmm..... hotcakes.
> 
> If the BM gets released and is better than the v4, however it may be, then it would be just silly to have the "baby mag" better than the mag.


Hey Mr.JB be truthful with yourself,you don`t like the Mags period I`ve seen your quotes on other forums and they were anti-SI Mags plain and simple admitt and set yourself free,yes I owna pair of v3s and they are amazing I`ve owned several other subs and also listen to other subs I never owned and I love my Mags,clean, smooth and LOW and they do blend very well with my front stage.


----------



## James Bang

jrouter76 said:


> Hey Mr.JB be truthful with yourself,you don`t like the Mags period I`ve seen your quotes on other forums and they were anti-SI Mags plain and simple admitt and set yourself free,yes I owna pair of v3s and they are amazing I`ve owned several other subs and also listen to other subs I never owned and I love my Mags,clean, smooth and LOW and they do blend very well with my front stage.


v3s are even worse than the v4s. Even mr. SI hinted himself that they had plenty of distortion. They ran on with distortion like your sentence 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/592450-post19.html

v2s are poo:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/691935-post94.html

v3s are also poo:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/733386-post182.html

good business selling overhyped poo.


----------



## Megalomaniac

James Bang said:


> v3s are even worse than the v4s. Even mr. SI hinted himself that they had plenty of distortion. They ran on with distortion like your sentence
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/592450-post19.html
> 
> v2s are poo:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/691935-post94.html
> 
> v3s are also poo:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/733386-post182.html
> 
> good business selling overhyped poo.



Did you know the Stereo Integrity Mag v4 is being dis-continued.


----------



## bass_lover1

Incriminator Audio: No Chrome, No Carbon Fiber, No BS! Period

I'd say THAT is overhyped poo.


----------



## 94VG30DE

bass_lover1 said:


> Incriminator Audio: No Chrome, No Carbon Fiber, No BS! Period
> 
> I'd say THAT is overhyped poo.


This is one of the worst sentences I have ever read in any advertisement (taken from link above): "The BL curve of the Flatlyne is so close to being perfect, you would think you were looking at a person dying." Absolutely idiotic. Their ad guy needs to get slapped in the mouth.


----------



## Electrodynamic

James Bang said:


> v3s are even worse than the v4s. Even mr. SI hinted himself that they had plenty of distortion.


From a distortion standpoint / BL linearity, the v4's are much cleaner than the v3's are. However, the v3's are great if you want to do mid 140's and sound pretty good while doing it. It's all about your frame of reference and how you like your music to sound.


----------



## Genxx

Just make some more V3. Wish I had mine back. Good sounding sub that was fun to turn the volume up on as well.IMO


----------



## Megalomaniac

Genxx said:


> Just make some more V3. Wish I had mine back. Good sounding sub that was fun to turn the volume up on as well.IMO


He sold the rights to off to another company.


----------



## Genxx

So make another improved version that does everything the V3 did only better.LOL


----------



## Megalomaniac

Genxx said:


> So make another improved version that does everything the V3 did only better.LOL


Just buy a Fi Q they sound greatly similar :


----------



## Electrodynamic

Megalomaniac said:


> Just buy a Fi Q they sound greatly similar :


They are externally physically similar, that's for sure. If you're after more of an SPL/SQ mix (you want it LOUD and as long it sounds pretty good you're fine), the Q will probably suit you just fine.

We did improve the v3 for another company. Right now the beautiful motor is just sitting on their desk. They're going to use it, but I don't know when.


----------



## jrouter76

Electrodynamic said:


> From a distortion standpoint / BL linearity, the v4's are much cleaner than the v3's are. However, the v3's are great if you want to do mid 140's and sound pretty good while doing it. It's all about your frame of reference and how you like your music to sound.


I like my Mags v3s very much and as far as distortion,do you REALLY have THAT sensitive of an ear to hear IT James Bang.


----------



## jrouter76

James Bang said:


> v3s are even worse than the v4s. Even mr. SI hinted himself that they had plenty of distortion. They ran on with distortion like your sentence
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/592450-post19.html
> 
> v2s are poo:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/691935-post94.html
> 
> v3s are also poo:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/733386-post182.html
> 
> good business selling overhyped poo.


Wow you must have a closet full of anti-SI shirts,one for everyday of the year.:laugh:


----------



## James Bang

jrouter76 said:


> I like my Mags v3s very much and as far as distortion,do you REALLY have THAT sensitive of an ear to hear IT James Bang.


I'm really glad you like your Poo. Hot or cold, however you want to eat it, as long as you like it. That's all that matters right?


----------



## Megalomaniac

James Bang said:


> I'm really glad you like your Poo. Hot or cold, however you want to eat it, as long as you like it. That's all that matters right?


**** where you eat *****


----------



## jrouter76

James Bang said:


> I'm really glad you like your Poo. Hot or cold, however you want to eat it, as long as you like it. That's all that matters right?


yep that is what matters What I like,I`m reallly curious what sub(s) are you using? and what makes them special to you? King of Poo.


----------



## James Bang

jrouter76 said:


> yep that is what matters What I like,I`m reallly curious what sub(s) are you using? and what makes them special to you? King of Poo.


 WTF

What i'm using wouldn't un-poo the Mags. If you haven't noticed, it was mr. nick up there that says the older mags are poo.


----------



## jrouter76

James Bang said:


> WTF
> 
> What i'm using wouldn't un-poo the Mags. If you haven't noticed, it was mr. nick up there that says the older mags are poo.


so are YOU saying that the SS Rlps are better sounding to you then the Mags v3s? have you ever owned a Mag(s)?


----------



## Megalomaniac

jrouter76 said:


> so are YOU saying that the SS Rlps are better sounding to you then the Mags v3s? have you ever owned a Mag(s)?


he had the 15" v3 mag


----------



## jrouter76

Megalomaniac said:


> he had the 15" v3 mag


ok that answer one question, thanks for the heads-up. i`m still wanting to know if he thinks the SS Rlp sounds better in output and SQ then the Mag v3


----------



## bass_lover1

jrouter76 said:


> ok that answer one question, thanks for the heads-up. i`m still wanting to know if he thinks the SS Rlp sounds better in output and SQ then the Mag v3


Why? So when he answers one way or the other, you can be like "Ha *****, you're an idiot, they're practically the same thing!"


----------



## James Bang

bass_lover1 said:


> Why? So when he answers one way or the other, you can be like "Ha *****, you're an idiot, they're practically the same thing!"


iirc, the v3 didn't use the tc9 motor.


----------



## gdean83

Im really sad that this is happening. I have been a lurker for a while on this forum. Loved the review on the Mags. Planning on getting a new car/truck in a year after nursing school and had planned on buying Mags. Big bummer to know that they wont be around.


----------



## ChrisB

gdean83 said:


> Im really sad that this is happening. I have been a lurker for a while on this forum. Loved the review on the Mags. Planning on getting a new car/truck in a year after nursing school and had planned on buying Mags. Big bummer to know that they wont be around.


Ahh, but the BMs should be in production by then! Think positive.


----------

